# Problem with geXcube 9600XT (SCREEN BLACK WITH RANDOM COLOR LINES)



## spunkybob (Nov 23, 2005)

My 8yr old nephew bumped me while i was upping my MEM settings and maxed them way high (600mhz or somthing) on my 9600XT........ MY SCREEN IS STUFFED, cant read its all jaged lines and stuf..... WHAT CAN I DO OR AM I STUFFED. (Using mums 5200), using a Zelman Heatpipe cooler with the optional fan and its not getting hot or anything.


Thanks four you response.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2005)

you had it to auto slide?  ...rough dude i think you killed it


----------



## spunkybob (Nov 23, 2005)

(*@%(@*&^(*%@#(*$&^#@%^#^*^$(@#^%*@&^%&*^$^%R&$%#&$%&@#%$*%&#@%$&%&%$#&%..............I HATE YOU ATITOOL.......

Oh well now i have an excuse to get a new card.....Good thing i work in a comp shop... COST PRISE + GST, HE HE OH YEAH.....


HMM 9800PRO for $134ex....or 6600GT for $220ex


----------

